# All Rescue People - Must watch vid!!



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You have to watch to the end. Almost made me cry. Hugs to all the great people in rescue!!!! This is why you do what you do.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

That was so well done! I'm a little teary eyed


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I know, right? I didn't even see that coming. How cool is it that a band would do this to promote rescue? Way to make a difference.


----------

